# Boyfriend (23M) irritated about me modeling (22F)



## Nikkil2051 (3 mo ago)

So recently I got my breasts done and been extremely confident with my body and am doing a swimsuit photoshoot but my boyfriend seems extremely irritated with someone seeming me like that. Even though it’s just a swimsuit, and he’ll make comments like why are you even doing that, and for who are doing it. When I tell him I’m doing it for me and it’s A bonus for him he just says ”sure”. What do I say to him to make him more comfortable?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Nikkil2051 said:


> So recently I got my breasts done and been extremely confident with my body and am doing a swimsuit photoshoot but my boyfriend seems extremely irritated with someone seeming me like that. Even though it’s just a swimsuit, and he’ll make comments like why are you even doing that, and for who are doing it. When I tell him I’m doing it for me and it’s A bonus for him he just says ”sure”. What do I say to him to make him more comfortable?


If he was going to have some chick take photos of his wanger to show off, what could he say that would make you more comfortable with him doing that? 

Tell him that and see how well that works.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I’m going to guess that a swimsuit photo shoot isn’t something you would’ve done before. My guess is that’s why he’s upset and there’s probably not much you can say to make him feel better about it. Not if he thinks the surgery has changed you in ways he sees as negative.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

He's a boyfriend - not a husband. 

To me, he has to deal with insecurities on his own. You can't convince him, as that would borderline on manipulation.

Having said that, are these photos more important to you than your relationship?


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Not said:


> I’m going to guess that a swimsuit photo shoot isn’t something you would’ve done before. My guess is that’s why he’s upset and there’s probably not much you can say to make him feel better about it. Not if he thinks the surgery has changed you in ways he sees as negative.


Yes, it may be more of a directional concern in general.
He may be concerned this is just step number one, and may be concerned about where your boundaries ultimately are.

Have you ever mentioned the possibility or thoughts about doing other modeling beyond swimsuit?
If you have no such desire, proactively reassuring him that you have no intention of ever doing anything beyond mainstream swimsuit modeling might help.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Nikkil2051 said:


> So recently I got my breasts done and been extremely confident with my body and am doing a swimsuit photoshoot but my boyfriend seems extremely irritated with someone seeming me like that. Even though it’s just a swimsuit, and he’ll make comments like why are you even doing that, and for who are doing it. When I tell him I’m doing it for me and it’s A bonus for him he just says ”sure”. What do I say to him to make him more comfortable?


Well, there was a point in my life that I could have been a swimsuit and/or underwear model. I might even still be able to for older folks. LoL!

Mrs. C was dead set against it. 

It's one thing to be seen in public. It's another to become a public figure.

The level of exposure is drastically increased and your boyfriend likes not sharing your goodies with the world more than likely.

It's understandable. I'm actually not jealous, in a negative way, at all.

Mrs. C could have modeled all she wanted to if she could get work as long as she never got naked in front of men.

We all have our boundaries. I respected Mrs. Conan's.

You have to decide if your boyfriend's boundaries are worth respecting. If they aren't, you both need different partners.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nikkil2051 said:


> a swimsuit photoshoot


Need more info. 

Who is on the crew? What time of day will it be at? Outdoors? At a beach? I'm not a beauty guy, but what's the lighting going to be?


----------



## DamianDamian (Aug 14, 2019)

Personally I really dislike fake breasts. Tiny tits are far sexier. Your boyfriend should get plastic abs and see how you like them? Are you posing for male photographers and they're telling you you look hot? A lot of guys wouldn't like this, it's attention seeking behavior. You should break up and you both can find new people with more compatible boundaries.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

@elliblue, although your post is very dramatic and entertaining (?), it's not helpful.

You didn't address her question at all.

You repeatedly mocked her. And you mocked my response. And this is why people end up disappearing after their first post.

She asked how to comfort her boyfriend.

My response is - she doesn't have to take that on. She made the choice to enlarge her breasts, and she's made the choice to model.

He'll either accept how she's living her life, or he won't.

And since he's a boyfriend, and not a husband and/or father, it's much, much easier for him to walk away _now,_ if he doesn't like how things are going.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Nikkil2051 said:


> So recently I got my breasts done and been extremely confident with my body and am doing a swimsuit photoshoot but my boyfriend seems extremely irritated with someone seeming me like that. Even though it’s just a swimsuit, and he’ll make comments like why are you even doing that, and for who are doing it. When I tell him I’m doing it for me and it’s A bonus for him he just says ”sure”. What do I say to him to make him more comfortable?


I'd like some more info before replying to your question. So, if you could answer my questions, I'd really appreciate it.

Did you do any modeling before you got your breasts done? 

How did this photo shoot come about? Where did you meet the guy doing to photo shoot? 

What's the goal of the photo shoot? Is it for a catalogue? Just for you to have some photos?

From your post, it sounds like this is not a one-time photo shoot. Are you planning on doing a lot of bikini photo shoots?


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

You are very young...How serious is this relationship ? 

Obviously your bf has trust issues 🙄 

Have you invited him to come along on this photo shoot ? Maybe if he sees that it's 100% professional it would set his mind at ease. 

Sounds like he sees you slipping away , into yourself. ? Was he unhappy with your breast augmentation ?

He also sees the added attention your getting from other men....

All guys look .


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Nikkil2051 said:


> So recently I got my breasts done and been extremely confident with my body and am doing a swimsuit photoshoot but my boyfriend seems extremely irritated with someone seeming me like that. Even though it’s just a swimsuit, and he’ll make comments like why are you even doing that, and for who are doing it. When I tell him I’m doing it for me and it’s A bonus for him he just says ”sure”. What do I say to him to make him more comfortable?


Good day, NIKKIL
How will you convince your boyfriend to accept your decision to become a model is the first of your two questions.
Secondly, how does your boyfriend integrate with your work as a model?
I can give you a lot of advice regarding the model industry as someone who is very familiar with it, as well as how the individuals in it operate.

To be a good model, you need to have a certain level of self-assurance. I managed my wife for many years, so I am aware of the sneaky side of modeling, when the photographer arranges a shoot but instructs the model to take off her coat, 
He constantly tells her that she is the best he has ever seen and where has she been all his life as he slowly seduces her with the camera until she is naked in front of it. This is part of building up the model to get the best out of her, and sometimes the model is so turned on by it that it becomes like a drug to her.

You should be aware of the truth and the sleazy side of modeling. Any images taken are the photographer's to sell or publish anywhere. You might consent to photos in exchange for modeling as long as you understand that the photographer can edit and manipulate them however he sees fit.

I can go on but this is not the questions in your post ,
You have the right to accompany your boyfriend to the photoshoot as a protector, to show him all texts or messages to and from the photographer, and to allow him to choose the best candidate. Additionally, why not hire a female photographer? There are some very talented women in the industry who have an eye that is very different from some of their male contemporaries.

Did you choose the cheapest doctor or did you offer to trade work for another service when you were getting your boob job?
I don't believe you did, so why wouldn't you choose a photographer in the same way? The unfortunate truth of life is that there is nothing. 

after investing in work why not get a pro to make some photos for you a good photoshoot will cost you from 200 to 400 depending on what you want and makeup person , and you need to spend on the right swimwear for the shoot as well so you could be looking at 500 

I add two types of photo from swim shop adds for me the blue is not the most modest pose the yellow is more pro , 

A lot of this question is more about your boy friend and how he perceives models or items, such as if he looks for the type of photo in the blue or the yellow when he sees a model.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I advise anyone who reads my postings on this subject to become a model for the day because it is beneficial to experience the positive aspects of the modeling industry for a day or to offer as a gift to a loved one.

but as with everything else in life, do it well or not at all.

maintain control
Choose a photographer with experience taking the type of photo you want, pay as much as you can afford without going overboard, and consider it from the same perspective as you would when purchasing a handbag or undergoing cosmetic surgery.
Push your limits and challenge yourself.
ASK TO SEE HIS BOOK 
ask to see his site
talk to the people that have work with him ,

But very few models make money from it, and it is not a career for the light-hearted. I would estimate that only one in a million models make substantial money from it.

It is many girls' fantasy to be picked up by a modeling agency, but this fantasy leaves them vulnerable to abuse by men who use their carnality to have sex with models while promising them wealth and fame. As long as you are honest with yourself about what is on the table, you can avoid being taken advantage of.

Some imposters even steal other people's images and pass them off as their own,

Most forums for photographers need members to respect the models or they will be removed.

A real photographer will have a changing area where you can change into different outfits, not push you into anything you don't want to do, and will show you how to pose so that you get the best shot. He or she will also suggest styles or types of photos that they think would work well for you without pressuring you into doing anything.

There should be no problem with a model doing any type of modeling, even nudity, and the model should never feel used or pushed too far by the photographer. The relationship between a photographer and their model should be similar to that of a doctor and their patient.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

frenchpaddy said:


> Good day, NIKKIL
> How will you convince your boyfriend to accept your decision to become a model is the first of your two questions.
> Secondly, how does your boyfriend integrate with your work as a model?
> I can give you a lot of advice regarding the model industry as someone who is very familiar with it, as well as how the individuals in it operate.
> ...


@Nikkil2051 

I'm quoting this post to bring emphasis to it. I did some modeling when I was young. What @frenchpaddy says here is very important.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Since my previous post was deleted (fair enough), I'm just going to say this: someone will be unhappy in this relationship.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Nikkil2051 said:


> So recently I got my breasts done and been extremely confident with my body and am doing a swimsuit photoshoot but my boyfriend seems extremely irritated with someone seeming me like that. Even though it’s just a swimsuit, and he’ll make comments like why are you even doing that, and for who are doing it. When I tell him I’m doing it for me and it’s A bonus for him he just says ”sure”. What do I say to him to make him more comfortable?


I`d like an honest answer.
How far are you prepared to go with your photoshoots, what are your boundaries?
Bikini, underwear, sexy lingerie, topless, completely nude, solo or with others, photos and videos?
Do you have or would you consider being a creator on OnlyFans?
Because your post is extremely vague and must be a reason why your boyfriend has insecurities with what you are doing.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> If he was going to have some chick take photos of his wanger to show off, what could he say that would make you more comfortable with him doing that?
> 
> Tell him that and see how well that works.


My guess is a little different...im guessing you've done this modeling before, some with bikini on, some sans clothing. 

As a gf, I'd not have a problem, it's your bag, ok, I knew that going in I'd suppose. And you'd be a fun gf, we could push all kinds of boundaries until we had enough fun and I broke up with you, or we just split up, and life goes on. A fun time had by all.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

This is why it's so important to be on the same page about stuff like this. I would suggest that you both have different boundaries and values therefore just aren't compatible.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

minimalME said:


> He's a boyfriend - not a husband.
> 
> To me, he has to deal with insecurities on his own. You can't convince him, as that would borderline on manipulation.
> 
> Having said that, are these photos more important to you than your relationship?


I can't agree that it's down to insecurities at all. My D is the most laid back, easy going and relaxed person I know with no trust issues or insecurities at all, but he wouldn't want me doing this. I wouldn't do it either, so we are on the same page. These 2 aren't on the same page therefore it's not going to work.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> Since my previous post was deleted (fair enough), I'm just going to say this: someone will be unhappy in this relationship.


As an adult, we have a way of filling in the blanks, and if we don't know what is happening, we fill in these blank spaces with things we think we see true or not. I'm just going to say this: someone will only be unhappy in this relationship if one of the two in it is not open with how they feel about the subject and open with what is happening.

I believe the subject wants images to showcase her new physique and that her lover also desires some influence over the situation.if both are honest there is a way to do this and both be happy with the result


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

frenchpaddy said:


> As an adult, we have a way of filling in the blanks, and if we don't know what is happening, we fill in these blank spaces with things we think we see true or not. I'm just going to say this: someone will only be unhappy in this relationship if one of the two in it is not open with how they feel about the subject and open with what is happening.
> 
> I believe the subject wants images to showcase her new physique and that her lover also desires some influence over the situation.if both are honest there is a way to do this and both be happy with the result


Maybe, but the gap seems too wide to me. See boyfriend's comments. He is "extremely irritated". Doesn't sound like something he can be convinced to accept. But maybe I'm wrong. It wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I would suggest that you both have different boundaries and values therefore just aren't compatible.


I don't believe this is a fair or accurate statement to make about someone who has just made one extremely brief post.

AS I have some knowledge of how individuals in the modeling and photography industries operate, and I believe that most frequently, the girl was contacted on social media and offered TFS, which can be successful for some.

However, since the topic of the debate is her modeling in a swimsuit, I don't think there's anything wrong with it as long as the postures are executed correctly and in a non-vulgar manner by professionals who are assisting her to pose in ways that produce the finest pictures.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> Maybe, but the gap seems too wide to me. See boyfriend's comments. He is "extremely irritated". Doesn't sound like something he can be convinced to accept. But maybe I'm wrong. It wouldn't be the first time...


If the boyfriend and the girl with the new body are honest with themselves and one another, they can easily come to a compromise. The dilemma is whether the girl wants images of herself to preserve as a memento or whether she wants to use them to show off her new physique. and become a object of mens desire


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> Maybe, but the gap seems too wide to me. See boyfriend's comments. He is "extremely irritated". Doesn't sound like something he can be convinced to accept. But maybe I'm wrong. It wouldn't be the first time...


Why should he be convinced to accept it anyway? He is allowed to have his own boundaries and opinions.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

frenchpaddy said:


> If the boyfriend and the girl with the new body are honest with themselves and one another, they can easily come to a compromise. The dilemma is whether the girl wants images of herself to preserve as a memento or whether she wants to use them to show off her new physique. and become a object of mens desire


How could they compromise? Either she stops or she doesn't. In the end its whether she puts him first or her modelling. If she chooses the modelling, then she clearly doesn't love him enough.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

frenchpaddy said:


> I don't believe this is a fair or accurate statement to make about someone who has just made one extremely brief post.
> 
> AS I have some knowledge of how individuals in the modeling and photography industries operate, and I believe that most frequently, the girl was contacted on social media and offered TFS, which can be successful for some.
> 
> However, since the topic of the debate is her modeling in a swimsuit, I don't think there's anything wrong with it as long as the postures are executed correctly and in a non-vulgar manner by professionals who are assisting her to pose in ways that produce the finest pictures.


Its pretty accurate. She wants to do something that he doesn't want her to do. Despite him not liking it she isn't going to stop. This relationship has no future.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> How could they compromise? Either she stops or she doesn't. In the end its whether she puts him first or her modelling. If she chooses the modelling, then she clearly doesn't love him enough.


Or maybe she loves herself more than she loves her boyfriend.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Why should he be convinced to accept it anyway? He is allowed to have his own boundaries and opinions.


It seems to me that the girlfriend is trying to convince him that modelling swimming costumes is ok, with all the arguments she is putting forward... of course, he doesn't have to accept the reasoning.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

frenchpaddy said:


> If the boyfriend and the girl with the new body are honest with themselves and one another, they can easily come to a compromise. The dilemma is whether the girl wants images of herself to preserve as a memento or whether she wants to use them to show off her new physique. and become a object of mens desire


Maybe #2... I think the girl will have to choose between her modelling career and her boyfriend...


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

If you're a professional model and this is your job, your BF should have been aware of that going into the relationship and be okay with it. But if the OP just wants to show off her new boob job and this is a random photo shoot, I can see her BF's point. Not sure I want pics of my girl in a bikini out there for guys to lust over. 

IMO, you shouldn't do anything like this in a relationship without discussing it with your partner first. That would have given the OP the opportunity to hear her BF's concerns and address them. And maybe put him first instead of her desires. Wonder how OP would feel if her BF was asked to do an underwear shoot?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Nikkil2051 said:


> So recently I got my breasts done and been extremely confident with my body and am doing a swimsuit photoshoot but my boyfriend seems extremely irritated with someone seeming me like that. Even though it’s just a swimsuit, and he’ll make comments like why are you even doing that, and for who are doing it. When I tell him I’m doing it for me and it’s A bonus for him he just says ”sure”. What do I say to him to make him more comfortable?


Can you give more details about how this photoshoot came about? Did you approach a photographer or did they approach you? Will your BF be with you during the photoshoot? Will these photos be for personal or professional use? Did you have this planned before your had surgery or is this a result of a lot of positive feedback you've received since the surgery? Are you considering doing a nude photoshoot? Do you want to make this a career? Also how old are you and BF and how long have you been together? Sorry for all the questions, but details are important.

Any major change in behavior should be a concern in a relationship. If you've been some introverted woman that typically kept herself covered up and now you are showing off your body to the point of wanting to have it professionally photographed, that is a significant change in behavior. Your BF's concern may be understandable, I would be concerned too.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

minimalME said:


> @elliblue
> you mocked my response. And _this is why people end up disappearing _after their first post.




Oh, my!

The lady knows where you live.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

This is quite the conundrum for GF.
GF certainly has the right to model, and show off whatever she wants.
BF has the right not to like it.
BF also has the right to react accordingly by terminating the relationship.
GF needs to understand she can't have it all, and needs to select what she values.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*


Nikkil2051 said:



So recently I got my breasts done and been extremely confident with my body and am doing a swimsuit photoshoot but my boyfriend seems extremely irritated with someone seeming me like that. Even though it’s just a swimsuit, and he’ll make comments like why are you even doing that, and for who are doing it. When I tell him I’m doing it for me and it’s A bonus for him he just says ”sure”. What do I say to him to make him more comfortable?

Click to expand...

*Oh for God's sakes, you're only 22 years old. *Don't* let some boyfriend who you likely won't even be with a year or two from now, tell you what you can do and what you can't do. Young girls tend to be flattered when some fool gets all jealous if they dress sexy or get attention from other guys. Guess what? That crap gets REAL old REAL quick. 

Nip it in the bud (or get rid of him) because this is going to be an ongoing problem with him and his ego (it has nothing to do with you everything to do with HIS insecurity). Don't allow him to hamper *your *modeling career because he's insecure. Hey, I don't know if your career is going anywhere or not, but some jealous 23 year old guy should NOT be deciding what your next career move should be. Honestly, nip it in the bud right now.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*


minimalME said:



Having said that, are these photos more important to you than your relationship?

Click to expand...

*LOL. She's only 22 and he's 23, so I'd have to say the answer to that is "yes." They are.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> LOL. She's only 22 and he's 23, so I'd have to say the answer to that is "yes." They are.


I was married 4 years at 22, so that isn't necessarily true. We have no idea how serious this relationship is.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*


BigDaddyNY said:



I was married 4 years at 22, so that isn't necessarily true. We have no idea how serious this relationship is.

Click to expand...

*That's right - ALL of us are left to *assume* on a message board when there's only one post and they haven't provided tons of details. "Boyfriend" can mean someone you're dating or it can mean your live-in partner and the father of your kid. She didn't say so I took it at face value considering their ages.

And for what it's worth, I was foolish enough at 18 to marry too, seems we have something in common.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

In Absentia said:


> Or maybe she loves herself more than she loves her boyfriend.


Or maybe she is looking to upgrade.
New hoots and a promotional "Campaign"..........
Who knows? However, it has happened before.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I see this as.... two _Passion Fruits_ that have not yet, matured.

His jealousy concerns needs to develop in a healthy manner, and your body/mind self-worth image, the same.

The man (overly?) loves you and does not want to share you with the public.
This is not an uncommon feeling.

You value and love the public, and wish to share your bounty with them, and you do not want _his share of you,_ to become, overly-controlling.

You two are at odds, and not compatible.

One of you needs to compromise. 

He likely cannot.

Can you, should you?

........................................................

Your present needs are *age-old*, and this desire of ladies to be beautiful and wanted, will never go away.
Even in ancient times, ladies would stuff their bodices to accentuate their curves, to put on heavy make-up and scents

Aging _may_ cause that desire, that fame derived from men (and other women) finding you desirable, to subside.

More often, it just gets worse.
Face lifts, boob and butt lifts, lip jobs, extra make up, and expensive hair do's.
On, and, expensive on.

Nothing is wrong with this behavior, it is your body, your life.
Just, do not expect that all men (partners) will be in your corner.
Many will, your BF sounds like he will not....be.

Good Luck!


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Oh for God's sakes, you're only 22 years old. *Don't* let some boyfriend who you likely won't even be with a year or two from now, tell you what you can do and what you can't do. Young girls tend to be flattered when some fool gets all jealous if they dress sexy or get attention from other guys. Guess what? That crap gets REAL old REAL quick.
> 
> Nip it in the bud (or get rid of him) because this is going to be an ongoing problem with him and his ego (it has nothing to do with you everything to do with HIS insecurity). Don't allow him to hamper *your *modeling career because he's insecure. Hey, I don't know if your career is going anywhere or not, but some jealous 23 year old guy should NOT be deciding what your next career move should be. Honestly, nip it in the bud right now.


This appears to be more than just, dressing sexy to get attention from other guys.
The girl is having photoshoots but is vague with what she is aiming for and how far she`ll go.
I too would have insecurities if this were my girlfriend and dare say many guys would.
Regardless, I agree with you, whatever she intends to do at 22 years old and neither engaged nor married she should go ahead anyway and do what she feels is best for her without being emotionally blackmailed and held back.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> That's right - ALL of us are left to *assume* on a message board when there's only one post and they haven't provided tons of details. "Boyfriend" can mean someone you're dating or it can mean your live-in partner and the father of your kid. She didn't say so I took it at face value considering their ages.
> 
> And for what it's worth, I was foolish enough at 18 to marry too, seems we have something in common.


We may have the married at 18 in common, but only one of us was foolish.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> Maybe #2... I think the girl will have to choose between her modelling career and her boyfriend...


My interpretation of her intentions is that she wants to participate in one photo shoot to highlight her new body shape, not that she wants to make a livelihood off of modeling.

If this is the case, as I previously stated, she might pay a professional to take the images. for a compromise in which she would hire a lady or, if her boyfriend is competent, have him take the photos.

But if he exhibits excessive control in some way, that's a different matter; frequently, this kind of behavior comes from porn users who have a dual standard for women: those they mistreat in their porn stories and those they want as wives.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Have to wonder if many of these OP`s are trolls and simply start a thread rolling to see what responses they get.
No point in continuing on a thread that leaves more questions than answers and details.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I think you should treat all women equally. THE SAME Whether or not she is your wife or some girl in a photo , I don't think this is a joke poster because what she is saying is something I've heard a lot in the industry.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

gameopoly5 said:


> Have to wonder if many of these OP`s are trolls and simply start a thread rolling to see what responses they get.
> No point in continuing on a thread that leaves more questions than answers and details.


However, it is a slow day and we're all board.............................................


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> I think you should treat all women equally. THE SAME Whether or not she is your wife or some girl in a photo , I don't think this is a joke poster because what she is saying is something I've heard a lot in the industry.


I can't agree with this. I think we should treat all people with respect, but I will treat my wife differently than other women. I will also hold her to a different standard than other women. The relationship with my wife and every other woman in the world is fundamentally different, so they will be treated differently.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Can you give more details about how this photoshoot came about? Did you approach a photographer or did they approach you? Will your BF be with you during the photoshoot? Will these photos be for personal or professional use? Did you have this planned before your had surgery or is this a result of a lot of positive feedback you've received since the surgery? Are you considering doing a nude photoshoot? Do you want to make this a career? Also how old are you and BF and how long have you been together? Sorry for all the questions, but details are important.
> 
> Any major change in behavior should be a concern in a relationship. If you've been some introverted woman that typically kept herself covered up and now you are showing off your body to the point of wanting to have it professionally photographed, that is a significant change in behavior. Your BF's concern may be understandable, I would be concerned too.


Yes, big difference between a photo shoot with a professional agency vs. some guy(s) that shoot “a lot of girls that are trying to get started”
Or an agency shoot for the mall or swimwear company’s spring campaign vs. content for her new onlyfans site. 
Context and details matter.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

DudeInProgress said:


> Yes, big difference between a photo shoot with a professional agency vs. some guy(s) that shoot “a lot of girls that are trying to get started”
> Or an agency shoot for the mall or swimwear company’s spring campaign vs. content for her new onlyfans site


Where exactly did this poster claim she wanted to work as an onlyfans model?

I completely concur with biddaddy that all women should be respected.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

frenchpaddy said:


> Where exactly did this poster claim she wanted to work as an onlyfans model?
> 
> I completely concur with biddaddy that all women should be respected.


Never said that’s her plan. I said there’s a big difference between modifying for the JC Penny spring catalog and an onlyfans site. The point is that the details and context matter.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> LOL. She's only 22 and he's 23, so I'd have to say the answer to that is "yes." They are.


Where are ages mentioned???

Edited:. Whoopsie! LoL! 😋


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Where are ages mentioned???


In the heading.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Tdbo said:


> In the heading.


Hahahaha!! Yup. Mrs. C kept me up late and I need more coffee!😆


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I wonder why couples complicate their lives. Your bf doesn’t have to continue dating you and you can find a guy that will be super enthusiastic about his gf’s career choice. You don’t have to change nor does he, but you have to change who you’re dating. In other words, you’re not compatible.

I think people spend too much time trying to change someone they supposedly love instead of just ending the relationship and seeking someone more compatible to their values and life choices.

But, if he is an otherwise great bf, OP - you may or may not regret choosing your career over him. You may find someone who loves what you do and supports it, encourages it. But, I just think you’re not compatible…at this point in your lives.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

The way I see it is this. The op got new tits and wants to show them off. Her boyfriend doesn’t want her to. 
It’s normally a red flag on tam if your wife/girlfriend starts losing weight, going to the gym and wearing more provocative clothes and this woman wants to go even further. But for some reason she’s getting a pass? 
Why doesn’t she get an onlyfans page if she’s so proud of her (fake) assets.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

*Deidre* said:


> I think people spend too much time trying to change someone they supposedly love instead of just ending the relationship and seeking someone more compatible to their values and life choices.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Quoted for truth.


Yea, I can see both sides, but this isn't like asking someone repeatedly to put the cap back on the toothpaste. These are fundamental value differences between the OP and her bf.

I don't see that changing, no matter how much she ''comforts'' him. And she shouldn't have to give up her career choice to suit him. So, in the end, I don't recommend that people compromise on these bigger issues. Because resentment will set in and it will end eventually anyway.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

*Deidre* said:


> I wonder why couples complicate their lives. Your bf doesn’t have to continue dating you and you can find a guy that will be super enthusiastic about his gf’s career choice. You don’t have to change nor does he, but you have to change who you’re dating. In other words, you’re not compatible.
> 
> I think people spend too much time trying to change someone they supposedly love instead of just ending the relationship and seeking someone more compatible to their values and life choices.
> 
> But, if he is an otherwise great bf, OP - you may or may not regret choosing your career over him. You may find someone who loves what you do and supports it, encourages it. But, I just think you’re not compatible…at this point in your lives.


I think part of the issue is she didn't want to model until she got modified.

She changed her boobies and then changed the dynamic of their relationship.

She apparently wasn't pursuing a modeling shoot during their relationship. A lot of men will not date models so it's a pretty big change to ask someone to swallow.

It is problematic.

I wouldn't complain if I was the boyfriend. I would just tell her not with me and if she wanted to model the new torpedoes, I would simply walk.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> I think part of the issue is she didn't want to model until she got modified.
> 
> She changed her boobies and then changed the dynamic of their relationship.
> 
> ...


Yea, I get it. In the end, this is why people should date - to see what they'll swallow and what they won't.

That could be taken the wrong way, but I'm leaving it. 😅


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

*Deidre* said:


> Yea, I get it. In the end, this is why people should date - to see what you'll swallow and what you won't.
> 
> That could be taken the wrong way, but I'm leaving it. 😅


I was being intentionally punny.😋


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I think part of the issue is she didn't want to model until she got modified.
> 
> She changed her boobies and then changed the dynamic of their relationship.
> 
> ...


This times a million. She got fake breasts and suddenly wants to be photographed. This is new since the implants. 

They probably aren't compatible anymore. Guy stated dating her before implants and before she was someone who wants to show off her breasts.

Plenty of women get implants and don't need to participate in swimsuit photo shoots afterwards. OP isn't one of them!


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> This times a million. She got fake breasts and suddenly wants to be photographed. This is new since the implants.
> 
> They probably aren't compatible anymore. Guy stated dating her before implants and before she was someone who wants to show off her breasts.
> 
> Plenty of women get implants and don't need to participate in swimsuit photo shoots afterwards. OP isn't one of them!


100 % She loves the attention. Lot of guys looking. That what we're programmed to do. We're men...


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> I think part of the issue is she didn't want to model until she got modified.
> 
> She changed her boobies and then changed the dynamic of their relationship.
> 
> ...


That's what I would do.
From the BF's perspective, it may be like the proverbial bait and switch.
He started dating Maryann, then one set of Zepplins later........
Shazam! Turned into Ginger.
Like I said, she wants the attention.
With the attention, comes the desire to upgrade.
Probably best for him to make the change now, before it is foisted upon him.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

What was the reason for getting the implants and what size are we talking about?

A lot of males view females who do that as wanting male validation / attention, especially if the implants land them on the large end of the spectrum. Some guys are into that and will happily provide such attention and are ok with their GF and / or wife receiving that kind of male attention from others, but I think most men would be uncomfortable with a women who wants male validation for a long term relationship.

That said, I have known a couple of woman who were undersized naturally, and got very natural looking implants... and extra attention wasn't part of the equation because they looked natural.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Too much need for external validation is a red flag in my book. Using your sexuality to make money is another one. That's me, others may have differing opinions.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

So many questions, no answers. 

OP: while not always the most diplomatic bunch, the folks here are generally trying to help you so it’s helpful to answer the questions being asked.


----------

